# Inno Setup



## gimyhannes (16. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wie kann ich mit Inno Setup .OCX Dateien nicht nur auf einen anderen Computer kopieren,
sondern auch registrieren? Arbeite mit vb 6.

Danke


----------



## Shakie (16. März 2006)

Mit regsvr32.exe kannst du Dateien registrieren. Gib in der Eingabeaufforderung oder unter "Ausführen" einfach mal "regsvr32" ein, dann werden die alle Parameter für das Programm angezeigt.
Aber hat deine Frage nicht eher was mit Inno Setup und nicht mit VB zu tun? Ich meine, du bist im falschen Forum...
Wenn ein VB-Programm von einem Administrator-Account aus gestartet worden ist, dann registriert es alle benötigten OCX-Dateien aber automatisch. Zuerst wird geschaut, ob die OCX im Programmverzeichnis ist und danach wird im System-Verzeichnis von Windows gesucht. Sollte die Datei an beiden Stellen nicht gefunden worden sein, so gibt's einen Fehler.


----------



## D@nger (16. März 2006)

Hallo,
du hast ihn nicht verstanden.
So machst du das:

```
[Files]
Source: "Mscomctl.ocx"; flags:regserver; DestDir: "{app}"; copymode:alwaysskipifsameorolder;
```


----------



## gimyhannes (16. März 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !


----------



## Shakie (18. März 2006)

@Danger:
Sag ich doch:


			
				Shakie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber hat deine Frage nicht eher was mit Inno Setup und nicht mit VB zu tun? Ich meine, du bist im falschen Forum...


Naja egal, Problem ist ja gelöst!


----------

